# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟ - ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟ για ΙΨΔ?

## thanosP

καλησπερα συναδελφοι,ποιο φαρμακο σας βοηθησε με τους ψυχαναγκασμους?εγω δεν εχω αποψη καθως ακομη συναιχιζω το ψαξιμο για χρονια τωρα,παρα τον κανονα οτι καθε φαρμακο πιανει ξεχωριστα τον καθενα,πιστευω η γνωμη της πλειοψηφιας θα εχει αξια

----------


## eleni.p

> καλησπερα συναδελφοι,ποιο φαρμακο σας βοηθησε με τη παλη στους ψυχαναγκασμους?εγω δεν εχω αποψη καθως ακομη συναιχιζω το ψαξιμο για χρονια τωρα


Ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις?

----------


## thanosP

> Ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις?


πλεον...οχι

----------


## akis1

δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο... ειναι τι θα κατσει καλα σε εσενα......!

εγω οπως εχω πει ξανα... ξεπερασα εντελως το ιδψ me cbd....αλλα οχι το ανχος μου

σε αυτο το κοματι του ανχους φταιει το xanax που ακομα δεν μπορω να το κοψω....

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Ρε συ Άκη φαίνεσαι ψαγμένος με το θέμα cbd. Λες να ψάχτω μέσω ίντερνετ η να πάω σε κάνα μαγαζί να με κατατοπισουν??

----------


## eleni.p

> πλεον...οχι


Γιατί σταμάτησες..? Νομίζω μονο χάπια χωρίς ψυχοθεραπεία δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα

----------


## eleni.p

> δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο... ειναι τι θα κατσει καλα σε εσενα......!
> 
> εγω οπως εχω πει ξανα... ξεπερασα εντελως το ιδψ me cbd....αλλα οχι το ανχος μου
> 
> σε αυτο το κοματι του ανχους φταιει το xanax που ακομα δεν μπορω να το κοψω....


Πως γίνεται να ξεπεράσεις την ΙΨΔ κ όχι το άγχος αφού η Ιψδ είναι αγχος κ συγκεκριμένα αγχωδη διαταραχή

----------


## akis1

> Πως γίνεται να ξεπεράσεις την ΙΨΔ κ όχι το άγχος αφού η Ιψδ είναι αγχος κ συγκεκριμένα αγχωδη διαταραχή


δεν ξερω... και ουτε ο γιατρος μου μπορει να καταλαβει πως εγινε αυτο....

----------


## akis1

> Ρε συ Άκη φαίνεσαι ψαγμένος με το θέμα cbd. Λες να ψάχτω μέσω ίντερνετ η να πάω σε κάνα μαγαζί να με κατατοπισουν??


εγω κανω οτι μου λεει ο γιατρος μου.... μπορεις να παρεις ενα ελαιο 3% για αρχη... αυτο θα σου πουνε και σε ενα καταστημα... και ξεκινας σταδιακα...

----------


## eleni.p

> εγω κανω οτι μου λεει ο γιατρος μου.... μπορεις να παρεις ενα ελαιο 3% για αρχη... αυτο θα σου πουνε και σε ενα καταστημα... και ξεκινας σταδιακα...


Έχω πάρει δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση προς το χειρότερο θα έλεγα... Εσένα στο σύστησε γιατρός?

----------


## eleni.p

Και αν επιτρέπεται τι συμπτώματα είχες πριν με την ιψδ? Κ τώρα τι έχεις?

----------


## akis1

> Έχω πάρει δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση προς το χειρότερο θα έλεγα... Εσένα στο σύστησε γιατρός?


προς το χειροτερο? μηπως επερνες και αλλα βοτανα η καπια αγωγη? σε συνδιασμο με το ελαιο? η μηπως πινεις γενικα αλκοολ? δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι σε κανει χειροτερα το cbd... εκτος αν παρεις μεγαλυτερη δοσολογια απο οσο πρεπει... αυτο ειναι το προβλημα που κανουμε πολλα ατομα... και εγω την πατησα ετσι στην αρχη...

----------


## eleni.p

> προς το χειροτερο? μηπως επερνες και αλλα βοτανα η καπια αγωγη? σε συνδιασμο με το ελαιο? η μηπως πινεις γενικα αλκοολ? δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι σε κανει χειροτερα το cbd... εκτος αν παρεις μεγαλυτερη δοσολογια απο οσο πρεπει... αυτο ειναι το προβλημα που κανουμε πολλα ατομα... και εγω την πατησα ετσι στην αρχη...


Από 1 σταγόνα ξεκίνησα πινω κανένα κρασί γιατί απαγορεύεται..? Εσένα στα έδωσε κάποιος γιατρός?

----------


## akis1

> Από 1 σταγόνα ξεκίνησα πινω κανένα κρασί γιατί απαγορεύεται..? Εσένα στα έδωσε κάποιος γιατρός?


φυσικα και δεν κανει να περνεις cbd και να πινεις αλκοολ..... τουλαχιστον να εχει διαφορα 3-5 ωρες οχι και τα 2 μαζι..... 

εμενα μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου τι ακριβως θα παρω κλπ... αν και πλεον ξερω πολυ καλα πως δουλευει το cbd σε εμενα... και κανω χρηση και σε ατμισμα... παλευω να κοψω το xanax αλλα ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα.... χωρις xanax.... μου εχει κανει σοβαρη εξαρτηση.......

----------


## eleni.p

> φυσικα και δεν κανει να περνεις cbd και να πινεις αλκοολ..... τουλαχιστον να εχει διαφορα 3-5 ωρες οχι και τα 2 μαζι..... 
> 
> εμενα μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου τι ακριβως θα παρω κλπ... αν και πλεον ξερω πολυ καλα πως δουλευει το cbd σε εμενα... και κανω χρηση και σε ατμισμα... παλευω να κοψω το xanax αλλα ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα.... χωρις xanax.... μου εχει κανει σοβαρη εξαρτηση.......


Βασικά δεν ήξερα αν τα χορηγούν οι γιατροί γιατί οι περισσιτεροι δεν το παραδέχονται.. Εμένα ότι μου είπαν απ το μαγαζι που το πήρα ο υπάλληλος δηλ. Αλλά τι συμπτώματα έκοψες από το cbd?

----------


## boo

το serocuel xr 400mg με βοηθησε και στο αγχος και στους ψυχαναγκασμους απλα ειχα παρενεργιες να κοιμαμαι ορθια να παραπαταω να μη μπορω να φτιαξω μια προταση αν δεν ειχε περασει 1-2 ωρες απο ττη στιγμη που ξυπναγα και γι αυτο το εκοψα..και ξαναηρθαν οι ψυχαναγκασμοι.. και το αγχος..

----------


## joanna22

τι ακριβως cbd για ποσο καιρο το επαιρνεε; κ ειδες διαφορα τι περεκτικοτητας; 


> δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο... ειναι τι θα κατσει καλα σε εσενα......!
> 
> εγω οπως εχω πει ξανα... ξεπερασα εντελως το ιδψ me cbd....αλλα οχι το ανχος μου
> 
> σε αυτο το κοματι του ανχους φταιει το xanax που ακομα δεν μπορω να το κοψω....

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> εγω κανω οτι μου λεει ο γιατρος μου.... μπορεις να παρεις ενα ελαιο 3% για αρχη... αυτο θα σου πουνε και σε ενα καταστημα... και ξεκινας σταδιακα...


Θα μιλήσω και με την γιατρό μου να δω τι θα μου πει. Αλλιώς θα πάω σε ενα κατάστημα να με βοηθήσουν.
Σε ευχαριστώ Άκη!

----------


## xristoforos28

Σκεφτομαι και εγω να δοκιμασω το cbd oil..απο τα χαπια δεν ειδα βοηθεια μονο χειροτερα γινομαι..μπορω να περνω cbd oil μαζι με αντικαταθλιπτικο;

----------


## thanosP

> Σκεφτομαι και εγω να δοκιμασω το cbd oil..απο τα χαπια δεν ειδα βοηθεια μονο χειροτερα γινομαι..μπορω να περνω cbd oil μαζι με αντικαταθλιπτικο;


γινεται....ποιο αντικατ πινεις?

----------


## xristoforos28

Το entact μαζι με bespar ενα μηνα ακριβως αλλα δν βλεπω αποτελεσμα..

----------


## thanosP

> Το entact μαζι με bespar ενα μηνα ακριβως αλλα δν βλεπω αποτελεσμα..


ανετα μπορεις κ cbd.....αν δε σε πιασει σε κανα 2βδομαδο το εντακτ νομιζω θα σου ειναι αχρηστο....προσωπικα σ εμενα ετσι πηγε,σε εσενα μπορει να δουλεψει αν κ συνηθως το σιπραλεξ ειναι απ τα πιο ταχυστα στη δραση

----------


## elis

@ xristoforos να παιρνεσ και χαπια καλα θα ηταν πολυ ελαφρια και δε χρειαζεσαι κατι αλλο αρα σκεψου

----------


## thanosP

> να παιρνεσ και χαπια καλα θα ηταν πολυ ελαφρια και δε χρειαζεσαι κατι αλλο αρα σκεψου


δε καταλαβαινω τι λες

----------


## akis1

> Βασικά δεν ήξερα αν τα χορηγούν οι γιατροί γιατί οι περισσιτεροι δεν το παραδέχονται.. Εμένα ότι μου είπαν απ το μαγαζι που το πήρα ο υπάλληλος δηλ. Αλλά τι συμπτώματα έκοψες από το cbd?


πράγματι... πολυ εκεί έξω γιατροί δεν το παραδέχονται η ακόμα μπορεί και να μην γνωρίζουν... 

εμένα με βοήθησε να σκέφτομαι πιο καθαρά να νιώθω ευεξία και να μην εχω τόσο πολυ ανχος... πράγματι εκανε δουλειά σε εμένα οχι τοσο το έλαιο αλλα ο συνδιασμός με το ατμισμα ανθών νόμιμης φαρμακευτικής κάνναβης με περιεκτικότητα 26% 

τώρα με δυσκολία παλεύω να κόψω το Xanax θα παω σε ενα ψυχίατρο που ασχολείται με απεξάρτηση... και θα ακολουθήσω ένα πρόγραμμα σταδιακής απεξάρτησης του Xanax... οταν βγω απο το Xanax τοτε θα αλλάξει η ζωη μου προς το καλύτερο...

----------


## eleni.p

> πράγματι... πολυ εκεί έξω γιατροί δεν το παραδέχονται η ακόμα μπορεί και να μην γνωρίζουν... 
> 
> εμένα με βοήθησε να σκέφτομαι πιο καθαρά να νιώθω ευεξία και να μην εχω τόσο πολυ ανχος... πράγματι εκανε δουλειά σε εμένα οχι τοσο το έλαιο αλλα ο συνδιασμός με το ατμισμα ανθών νόμιμης φαρμακευτικής κάνναβης με περιεκτικότητα 26% 
> 
> τώρα με δυσκολία παλεύω να κόψω το Xanax θα παω σε ενα ψυχίατρο που ασχολείται με απεξάρτηση... και θα ακολουθήσω ένα πρόγραμμα σταδιακής απεξάρτησης του Xanax... οταν βγω απο το Xanax τοτε θα αλλάξει η ζωη μου προς το καλύτερο...


Μακάρι στο εύχομαι.. Πάντως αυτή η ευεξία πως έχεις συνδυάσει ότι είναι απ την κάναβη όχι απ το xanax;

----------


## akis1

> τι ακριβως cbd για ποσο καιρο το επαιρνεε; κ ειδες διαφορα τι περεκτικοτητας;


κοίτα στην περίπτωση μου αποτέλεσμα CBD με περιεκτικότητα 26% ετσι περνώ έλαιο 20% και μεσα στην ημέρα ατμιζω με χρήση ατμοποιητή ανθοί cbd με 26% και για έκτακτη ανάγκη περνώ wax με 66% γενικά όμως ασε τι κάνω εγώ... το θέμα ειναι εσύ ότι μπορεί να σε καλύψει μια χαρά το έλαιο 3% η 6 σταγόνες περιέχουν 5.61mg CBD είναι μια καλη δοσολογία για ξεκίνημα αν και δεν συστήνεται κατευθείαν 6 σταγόνες αν δεν έχεις πάρει ξανά CBD ο λόγος ειναι γιατί μπορεί μια μεγαλύτερη δόση CBD να σου προκαλέσει μια υπερένταση... αλλά μπορεί να προκαλέσει και έντονη υπνηλία και πολυ ελαφριά ζαλάδα οχι κάτι σοβαρό ομως νε ενα φλιτζάνι καφε η τσαι περνάει αμέσως... γι'αυτό ξεκινάμε σταδιακά και βλέπουμε σε πόσες σταγόνες είδαμε το αποτέλεσμα και μετα απλά παραμένουμε σε αυτές

----------


## akis1

> Μακάρι στο εύχομαι.. Πάντως αυτή η ευεξία πως έχεις συνδυάσει ότι είναι απ την κάναβη όχι απ το xanax;


το Xanax γενικά το περνώ 3 χρόνια γνωρίζω πολυ καλα την επίδραση του... στο τέλος δεν σε πιάνει το ιδιο οπως στης αρχες... ετσι λοιπόν καταλαβαίνω τον εαυτό μου πως αντιδράει και στο CBD... διότι με βοήθησε να σταματήσει εντελώς ο ιδιοπαθής τρόμος που είχα.... κατι που το xanax προκάλεσε χειρότερα...

----------


## joanna22

> το Xanax γενικά το περνώ 3 χρόνια γνωρίζω πολυ καλα την επίδραση του... στο τέλος δεν σε πιάνει το ιδιο οπως στης αρχες... ετσι λοιπόν καταλαβαίνω τον εαυτό μου πως αντιδράει και στο CBD... διότι με βοήθησε να σταματήσει εντελώς ο ιδιοπαθής τρόμος που είχα.... κατι που το xanax προκάλεσε χειρότερα...


aki βοηθήσεμε κ μενα για ιψδ το πηρες; πως παιρνεις τοσο μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα εμεις ομως πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε με μικρη δοση; εγω για ιψδ ενδιαφερομαι

----------


## akis1

> aki βοηθήσεμε κ μενα για ιψδ το πηρες; πως παιρνεις τοσο μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα εμεις ομως πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε με μικρη δοση; εγω για ιψδ ενδιαφερομαι


βασικά δεν είχα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα ιδψ... εγώ το πήρα περισσότερο για όλο το σύνολο του άγχους... επειδή είχα κρίσης πανικού.... αυτή την ποσότητα την περνώ με ιατρική παρακολούθηση από κλινική του εξωτερικού....αυτό το cbd που περνώ εγώ δεν ύπαρxει στην Ελλάδα...

γενικά μην κοιτάς που περνώ εγώ τόση δοσολογία.... δεν το επέλεξα εγώ αλλα γιατροί....

εγώ δεν είμαι ιατρός για να σε βοηθήσω... αλλα μπορείς να βρείς στη ελλάδα αρκετούς γιατρούς-ψυχιάτρους που γνωρίζουνε για το cbd..

----------


## joanna22

αα οκ σ ευχαριστώ

----------


## thanosP

Που χαθηκαν οι ψυχαναγκαστικοι????

----------


## damien!!!

Από προσωπική εμπειρία το καλύτερο για την ιψδ και τις κρίσεις πανικού, είναι το seroxat,σε δόση 40mg και άνω! παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο σε τι δόση θα πάρεις το κάθε φάρμακο.

----------


## Nefeli28

Το dumyrox και risperdal θεωρείται καλό για για ιδψ;
Κυρίως το dumyrox....
Μήπως χρειάζεται κανένα καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό;;
Εδώ είμαστε οι ψυχαναγκαστικοί....παλεύουμ ε τους δαίμονες

----------


## thanosP

> Το dumyrox και risperdal θεωρείται καλό για για ιδψ;
> Κυρίως το dumyrox....
> Μήπως χρειάζεται κανένα καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό;;
> Εδώ είμαστε οι ψυχαναγκαστικοί....παλεύουμ ε τους δαίμονες


ναι θεωρειται το καλυτερο στο ειδος του....για ιψδ δλδ....θεωρητικα βεβαια

----------


## thanosP

> Το dumyrox και risperdal θεωρείται καλό για για ιδψ;
> Κυρίως το dumyrox....
> Μήπως χρειάζεται κανένα καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό;;
> Εδώ είμαστε οι ψυχαναγκαστικοί....παλεύουμ ε τους δαίμονες


πόσο dumyrox παιρνεις?300?

----------


## Nefeli28

Παίρνω 200

----------


## MikeStam 3

> το serocuel xr 400mg με βοηθησε και στο αγχος και στους ψυχαναγκασμους απλα ειχα παρενεργιες να κοιμαμαι ορθια να παραπαταω να μη μπορω να φτιαξω μια προταση αν δεν ειχε περασει 1-2 ωρες απο ττη στιγμη που ξυπναγα και γι αυτο το εκοψα..και ξαναηρθαν οι ψυχαναγκασμοι.. και το αγχος..


τι ειδους αγχος ειχες και πηρες σεκοουελ ??πασχεις και απο κατι αλλο εκτος της αγχωδους διαταραχης γτ ειναι πολλα τα 400mg seroquel για καποιον που εχει μονο αγχωδη διαταραχη

----------


## thanosP

> Παίρνω 200


...εχεις δει καποια διαφορα?..κ γω σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω dumurox...μονο αυτο εχεις δοκιμασει απο αντικατ?

----------


## REDODIN7

Εγώ έπαιρνα στην αρχή entact είδα διάφορα άλλα είχα κάποιες παρενέργειες που δεν μου άρεσαν.

Μετά πήρα Brintelix των δέκα για 6 μήνες και για τούς τελευταίους 6 ανέβηκα στα 20 , γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος έχω κάτι κρίσης πανικού αλλά πολύ σπάνια και μόνο όταν είναι πάρα πολύ στεσογονα η κατάσταση

----------


## xristoforos28

Se poso kairo eides diafora me to entact?


> Εγώ έπαιρνα στην αρχή entact είδα διάφορα άλλα είχα κάποιες παρενέργειες που δεν μου άρεσαν.
> 
> Μετά πήρα Brintelix των δέκα για 6 μήνες και για τούς τελευταίους 6 ανέβηκα στα 20 , γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος έχω κάτι κρίσης πανικού αλλά πολύ σπάνια και μόνο όταν είναι πάρα πολύ στεσογονα η κατάσταση

----------


## REDODIN7

Στον 1.5 μήνα

----------


## MikeStam 3

> βασικά δεν είχα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα ιδψ... εγώ το πήρα περισσότερο για όλο το σύνολο του άγχους... επειδή είχα κρίσης πανικού.... αυτή την ποσότητα την περνώ με ιατρική παρακολούθηση από κλινική του εξωτερικού....αυτό το cbd που περνώ εγώ δεν ύπαρxει στην Ελλάδα...
> 
> γενικά μην κοιτάς που περνώ εγώ τόση δοσολογία.... δεν το επέλεξα εγώ αλλα γιατροί....
> 
> εγώ δεν είμαι ιατρός για να σε βοηθήσω... αλλα μπορείς να βρείς στη ελλάδα αρκετούς γιατρούς-ψυχιάτρους που γνωρίζουνε για το cbd..


Ποιοι γνωρίζουνε ρε ακη 2γιατροι ξερουν ο οικονομοπουλος και ο γριβας και ειναι και ένας που τον λενε σιμο δαλκυριαδη ασχολείται πολυ με κανναβη αλλα δεν ειναι γιατρός και με λεει θα πρέπει να κοψω τα κλασικα γτ Υπάρχουν αλληλεπιδράσεις που δεν γμωριζουμε

----------


## joanna22

νεφελη μαλλον ειναι λιγα τα 200...πολυ λιγα η μεγιστη δοση ειναι 300 κ εγω φαντασου παιρνω 450. μηπωε ειναι λιγα γ αυτο δεν σε πιανουν; ρωτα το γιατρο σου


> Παίρνω 200

----------


## joanna22

τι ειναι το brindelix??? πρωτη φορα τακουωω ακομα υπαρχουν κ αλλα φαρμακα δν τελειωνιυν ποτεε..βοηθαει σε ιψδ;; αυτο; 


> Εγώ έπαιρνα στην αρχή entact είδα διάφορα άλλα είχα κάποιες παρενέργειες που δεν μου άρεσαν.
> 
> Μετά πήρα Brintelix των δέκα για 6 μήνες και για τούς τελευταίους 6 ανέβηκα στα 20 , γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος έχω κάτι κρίσης πανικού αλλά πολύ σπάνια και μόνο όταν είναι πάρα πολύ στεσογονα η κατάσταση

----------


## REDODIN7

> τι ειναι το brindelix??? πρωτη φορα τακουωω ακομα υπαρχουν κ αλλα φαρμακα δν τελειωνιυν ποτεε..βοηθαει σε ιψδ;; αυτο;


https://www.e-neurology.gr/vortioxetine.html

----------


## boo

> τι ειδους αγχος ειχες και πηρες σεκοουελ ??πασχεις και απο κατι αλλο εκτος της αγχωδους διαταραχης γτ ειναι πολλα τα 400mg seroquel για καποιον που εχει μονο αγχωδη διαταραχη


σηκωνομουν και παθαινα εκρηξεις αγχους ολη μερα λογω των ψυχαναγκασμων μου.ψυχαμαγκασμοι 20-30 φορες τη μερα το τελετουργικο μου
σχιζο εχω και ΓΑΔ.
το ειχα παρει για αγχος, ψυχαναγκασμους και αυπνια
ολα εξαφανιστηκαν για 10 μερες που το πηρα αλλα ειχα πολλες παρενεργειες και το κοψαμε.
δεν το πηρα για τη σχιζο.για τη σχιζο παιρνω 60mg aloperidin, 75mg clopixol και 2mg risperdal πλεον

----------


## eleni.p

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι σήμερα που πήγα στην ψυχολόγο μου είπε αν θέλω να πάρω φάρμακα για να πιάσει τόπο ή ψυχοθεραπεία ότι θα μου δώσει ένα μεγάλο boost!! Εγω φοβάμαι τις παρενέργειες γενικά δεν τα πάω καλά με τα φάρμακα, φοβάμαι μην παχύνω κ το χειρότερο φοβάμαι μην τα παίρνω συνέχεια γιατί αν τα κόψω επανέλθουν τα συμπτώματα ποια είναι η γνώμη σας.. Μιλάω μόνο για ΙΨΔ

----------


## thanosP

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι σήμερα που πήγα στην ψυχολόγο μου είπε αν θέλω να πάρω φάρμακα για να πιάσει τόπο ή ψυχοθεραπεία ότι θα μου δώσει ένα μεγάλο boost!! Εγω φοβάμαι τις παρενέργειες γενικά δεν τα πάω καλά με τα φάρμακα, φοβάμαι μην παχύνω κ το χειρότερο φοβάμαι μην τα παίρνω συνέχεια γιατί αν τα κόψω επανέλθουν τα συμπτώματα ποια είναι η γνώμη σας.. Μιλάω μόνο για ΙΨΔ


ροτα ψυχιατρο καλυτερα.....το θεμα ειναι εαν οντως τα εχεις αναγκη ή οχι.....εαν τα εχεις θα το κρινουν γιατροι....επισης η ιδψ ειναι χρονια παθηση αν μπλεξεις με φαρμακα πιθανον θα τα εχεις αναγκη για εφ ορου ζωης

----------


## giorgos panou

δεν υπαρχει "καλητερο" αντικαταθλυπτικο, υπαρχει"ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ"αντικατα θλυπτικο .Ο καθε ενας απο εμας, ο καθε ασθενης εχει δικο του ιστορικο και δικο του βιολογικο συμπλεγμα με αποτελλεσμα να μην ειναι ιδιο το φαρμακο σε ιδια συμπτοματα ακομα και στην ιδια ασθενεια.

----------


## eleni.p

Λένε ότι για να πιεις χάπια πρέπει να μην είσαι λειτουργικός.. Εγώ δόξα το θεό είμαι απλά έχω αλλαγές διάθεσης κ κάποια στεναχωρια η ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι στη θέση μου θα τα έπαιρνε ώστε να έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα η ψυχοθεραπεία. Πφφ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω μου είπε να το σκεφτώ κ αν θέλω να πάω κ σε έναν κ ομοιοπαθητικό που πολύ ασθενείς της είδαν βελτίωση

----------


## giorgos panou

> Λένε ότι για να πιεις χάπια πρέπει να μην είσαι λειτουργικός.. Εγώ δόξα το θεό είμαι απλά έχω αλλαγές διάθεσης κ κάποια στεναχωρια η ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι στη θέση μου θα τα έπαιρνε ώστε να έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα η ψυχοθεραπεία. Πφφ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω μου είπε να το σκεφτώ κ αν θέλω να πάω κ σε έναν κ ομοιοπαθητικό που πολύ ασθενείς της είδαν βελτίωση


 μππορεις να γλυτοσεις το βαρος εαν δεν τρως παραπανω διοτις αυτο κανουν τα χαπια, δεν επεμβαινουν στον θυριοδη σου απλα επεμβαινουν στο μεταβολισμο σου , στο καψιμο θερμηδων ,,αρα εαν κανεις γυμναστικη δεν θα παρεις κιλα, αφου σου αυξανουν την ορεξη, θα μπορεις να αντισταθεις?? το λεω εγω κι εγω ειχσ παρει κιλα ,χαχα δεν ειναι ευκολο εαν ειναι η δουλει σου περιεργη, κι ο τροπος ζωης σου δεν σου αφηνει χρονο για να ασχοληθεις με την διατροφη σου.

----------


## eleni.p

Αυτοί γιατί λένε ότι δεν παίρνεις ότι ίσα ίσα χάνεις ενώ απ στα που βλέπω σε φόρουμ λένε ότι παίρνεις κιλά

----------


## giorgos panou

> Αυτοί γιατί λένε ότι δεν παίρνεις ότι ίσα ίσα χάνεις ενώ απ στα που βλέπω σε φόρουμ λένε ότι παίρνεις κιλά


αναλογα τα χαπια! τα ρημερον π.χ. αν θμαμαι καλα φερνουν κιλα, τα εφεξορ οχι τοσο πολυ ,ομως επηρεαζουν την σεξουαλικη επυθιμια σου, δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει χαπι που να μην σου "παρει" κατι!! οπως και στην ζωη ειναι δουνε και λαβειν.,χαχα. Προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα επειδη εισαι γυναικα, οτι εαν εχεις μονιμη σχεση η αν εισαι παντρεμενη να παρεις αυτα που μειωνουν την σεξουαλικη επυθιμια παρα αυτα που θα φερουν κιλα, διοτις πιο ευκολα θα ξενερωσει ο ανδρας σου αν γινεις χοντρη -εκτος αν εισαι ειδη και δεν νιωσει την διαφορα - παρα το να του πεις οτι δεν εχεις τοσο ορεξη, απο την αλλη γυναικα εισαι δεν εχεις και τοσο εμφανες προβλημα.

----------


## thanosP

> δεν υπαρχει "καλητερο" αντικαταθλυπτικο, υπαρχει"ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ"αντικατα θλυπτικο .Ο καθε ενας απο εμας, ο καθε ασθενης εχει δικο του ιστορικο και δικο του βιολογικο συμπλεγμα με αποτελλεσμα να μην ειναι ιδιο το φαρμακο σε ιδια συμπτοματα ακομα και στην ιδια ασθενεια.


ξέρεις από βιολογία??

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα κι απο εμενα, επειδη το θεμα αυτο ειναι "δυνατο" και πολλα παιδια που αρχισαν τα φαρμακα λογικα θα προστρεξουν εδω εχω κι εγω να πω αυτο που λεει ο ΑΚΙΣ και αλλα παιδια! ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ! 
αυτο που σε εμενα μπορει να μην ενεργοποιει τους αναστολεις τις σεροτονηνης, μπορρει σε εσενα να κανει το αντιθετο, αυτο ειναι λογο της φυσης της ασθενειας οπου προκηπτει απο 5 διαφορετικα δεδομενα, οπως ειναι το μεταβολικο μας συστημα, δεν ειναι ασθενεια τυπου πυρετου καποιας συγκεκριμενης ιωσης, οπου εχει να κανει με ξενισθει στο σωμα μας, δεν ειναι δλδ κατις που μπαινει στο σωμα μας και το καταπολεμαμε!! η καταθλιψη ειναι προβλημα ισορροποιας των χημεικων αλλεπιδρασεων του εγκεφαλου μας! δεν ειναι ιως , ειναι αγωνας αρμονιας!

----------


## giorgos panou

> thanop στειλε μου επδ με εκαναν και εδω μπλοκ δν ξερω κ ποσο κραταει κε σβησαν κ το ποστ μου π. ελεγα να τιμωρησουν οσους προτυνουν προς αυτοκτονια. στα σχολια στειλε μ στο εμαιλ μου [email protected]. να συζητησουμε


 προσπαθησαι να ηρεμισεις συμφορμιτισα!! μην βαζεις πρωτη σκεψη τον εκνευρισμο στα συναισθημτα σου, προσπαθησαι να σκεφτεις με αγαπη προς τον πλυσιον σου!! καντω για δοκιμη εστω μια φορα! και θα με θυμηθεις!

----------


## giorgos panou

> thanop pantws sxetika με αυτο.... μιλησα με το γιατρο μας και μου ριπε μονο σε δυο φαρμακα με περιορισε αποκλειοντας το σιπραλεξ λεγοντας οτι αυτα ειναι τα πιο δυναατα κ τα αλλα δν θα κανουν τιποτα. κ ενω ελεγε οτι τα 2mg htna paraa polla g mena clonotril shmera p ton xanaphra t phra hremw me 4mg mhpws einai polla k m eipe oxi oxi g sena. enw meres paliotera eipe eixe pei apappa polla ta 2mg. γτ ειχα μπερδευτει κ νομιζα ηρεμουσα με 2mg αλλα τελικα ηρεμουσα με 4mg.


τα greekglish απαγορευοντε απο το φορουμ μαλιστα υπαρχει μπαναρισμα σε οποιον γραφει -αρα συγνωμει που σε κανω αναφορα - ,δεν επιτρεπετε η απαντηη του-οχι πως θα σου απανταγε εσενα καποιος βεβαια αλλα λεμε τον κανωνα τωρα - και πωτε δεν ειναι ντροπη να κανεις λαθος ορθωγραφιας!! δειτε εμενα ,εχω σκοτωσει την ελληνικη ορθωγραφια ,θα μπορουσα να τα γραφω στο οφις με αυτοματο διωρθοτη και μετα να τα μεταφερω εδω πανω,αλλα πρωτα θα αργουσα πολυ και δευτερον ετσι ,απο τα λαθοι μπορει κι να μαθω καμια λεξη .

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## Eagle guy

Ο Πάνου μπορεί να μην πήγε σχολείο αλλά αυτό δε λέει τίποτα. Δηλαδή η παιδεία φαίνεται από τις σπουδές? Και να ξέρεις ότι χειροπαίδες μπαίνουν και σε αυτούς που βρίζουν το Θεό. Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο που καταγγέλεις προτροπή σε αυτοκτονία, αλλά μη νομίζεις ότι κι άλλοι δεν περνάνε δύσκολα. Εεγώ νιώθω όλη την ώρα τους μύες στα πόδια μου έτοιμους να ανατιναχτούν.

----------


## giorgos panou

λυπαμαι αλλα σε ξανα εκανα αναφορα! αληθεια δεν κουραζεσαι με ολα αυτα? δεν μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με κατις αλλο ? προσπαθησαι να καταλαβεις πως δεν ειναι ολα παιχνιδι, το φορουμ αυτο δεν ειναι για ευρεση συντροφου! ειναι φορουμ για ιατρικα θεματα και αφορα ανθρωπους που ειτε ειναι ασθενεις, ειτε εχουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα , ανθρωπους που αιρνουν φαρμακευτικες αγωγες και εχουν αποριες, γενικα ειναι σοβαρα τα πραματα μερικες φορες!! δεν μπορεις ολα να τα βλεπεις ως παιχνιδι βρε κοπελα μου.
Οσο για τα προσβλητικα σου μηνυματα προς εμενα και προς την αξιωλογατη διευθυνση του σαιτ οπου κανει αψωγη δουλεια ειναι αστεια! διοτις πρωτων μηνυμα προσωπικο δεν μπορεις να στειλεις - οπως αναφερεις στο παιδι απο πανω, λες ψεματα δλδ διοτις για να στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα θα πρεπει να εχεις τον λογαριασμο πολυ καιρο,και να εχεις κανει πολλα ποστι αρα παλυ γινεσαι ρεζιλι με τα ψεματα σου και τις φαντασιες σου- σε παρακαλω συνετησου κοπελια!! 
Δεν θ σου απαντουσα κι οπως καταλαβες κοπελια δεν θα συνεχησω να σου ξανα γραφω, ο μονος λογος που επρεπε να το κανω ειναι επειδη συνεχως φτιαχνεις λογαριασμους κι με μπερδευεις .

----------


## parabiash

> λυπαμαι αλλα σε ξανα εκανα αναφορα! αληθεια δεν κουραζεσαι με ολα αυτα? δεν μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με κατις αλλο ? προσπαθησαι να καταλαβεις πως δεν ειναι ολα παιχνιδι, το φορουμ αυτο δεν ειναι για ευρεση συντροφου! ειναι φορουμ για ιατρικα θεματα και αφορα ανθρωπους που ειτε ειναι ασθενεις, ειτε εχουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα , ανθρωπους που αιρνουν φαρμακευτικες αγωγες και εχουν αποριες, γενικα ειναι σοβαρα τα πραματα μερικες φορες!! δεν μπορεις ολα να τα βλεπεις ως παιχνιδι βρε κοπελα μου.
> Οσο για τα προσβλητικα σου μηνυματα προς εμενα και προς την αξιωλογατη διευθυνση του σαιτ οπου κανει αψωγη δουλεια ειναι αστεια! διοτις πρωτων μηνυμα προσωπικο δεν μπορεις να στειλεις - οπως αναφερεις στο παιδι απο πανω, λες ψεματα δλδ διοτις για να στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα θα πρεπει να εχεις τον λογαριασμο πολυ καιρο,και να εχεις κανει πολλα ποστι αρα παλυ γινεσαι ρεζιλι με τα ψεματα σου και τις φαντασιες σου- σε παρακαλω συνετησου κοπελια!! 
> Δεν θ σου απαντουσα κι οπως καταλαβες κοπελια δεν θα συνεχησω να σου ξανα γραφω, ο μονος λογος που επρεπε να το κανω ειναι επειδη συνεχως φτιαχνεις λογαριασμους κι με μπερδευεις .


τι συντροφου ρε νομιζεις ψαχνωε δω συντροφο η ασθενεια μ ειναι ιψδ γ αυτοε χω εμμονη να γινονται οπως θελω γι αυτο ασχολουμαι εσυ μαλλον δν ασχολεισαι μς. τιποτα κ θα προτεινα να ξεκινησεις απο ορθογραφια μεχρι αν μπεις φυλακη κ μπαν απο ολους τους λογαριασμους για παρακινηση σε αυτοκτονια!επισης απανταω για να σε βαλωσ τη θεση σου το κανω με ολα τα κωλοπαιδα π νομιζουν οτι κατι ειναι. καλυτερα να μην μ. ξαναγραωεις γτ θα ξεχασω οσα εμαθα στο δημοτικο π οπως φαινεται δεν πηγες! επισης η αναφορα για σενα ειναι το δικο σ παιχνιδακι γτ δν με. χωνευεεις εγω το ξερω οτι θα γινω ξαναμπαν δν περιμενα την ηλιθια αναφορα σ αλλα εισαι κ τοσο καφροσ που το λες λες κ το κανεις εσυ. εχω μιλησει με. οσους ηθελα. αλλα εσυ κ οσοι προετρεψαν σε αητοκτονια σε πληροφορω δν θα μεινεις ατιμωρητος. εσυ επρεπε μονο να δεχθεις αναφορα αλλα δεν ξερω πως κανουν κ εχετε γλιτωσει παρα πολλοι. θα το ψαξω ομως κ θα φας αναφορες απο αλλους εχω μεσα π εχοΥ προσβαση. εισαι γελοιος κ κακος ανθρωπος κ η ασθενεια μ κ μονο. με κανει να σ απανταω ειααι τελειωμενος το. μονο π σε νοιαζιε ειναι να κανεις Τον εξυπνο. δν εχεις ποιοτητα ζωης κ σε τιποτα πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο αμεσα μαπς κ νιωσεις την χαρα της αναγεννησης απο αυτο το σαπιο π εχεις καταντησει

----------


## parabiash

τι προσωπικο μηνυμα βρε βλακα εδωσα το εμαιλ μ κ μ εστειλε μηνυμα πριν με κανουν μπαν εισαι κ μαλακας ε οχι ρ εφιλε! αφου δν ξερεις ουτε ορθογραφια τι θα ησουν


> λυπαμαι αλλα σε ξανα εκανα αναφορα! αληθεια δεν κουραζεσαι με ολα αυτα? δεν μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με κατις αλλο ? προσπαθησαι να καταλαβεις πως δεν ειναι ολα παιχνιδι, το φορουμ αυτο δεν ειναι για ευρεση συντροφου! ειναι φορουμ για ιατρικα θεματα και αφορα ανθρωπους που ειτε ειναι ασθενεις, ειτε εχουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα , ανθρωπους που αιρνουν φαρμακευτικες αγωγες και εχουν αποριες, γενικα ειναι σοβαρα τα πραματα μερικες φορες!! δεν μπορεις ολα να τα βλεπεις ως παιχνιδι βρε κοπελα μου.
> Οσο για τα προσβλητικα σου μηνυματα προς εμενα και προς την αξιωλογατη διευθυνση του σαιτ οπου κανει αψωγη δουλεια ειναι αστεια! διοτις πρωτων μηνυμα προσωπικο δεν μπορεις να στειλεις - οπως αναφερεις στο παιδι απο πανω, λες ψεματα δλδ διοτις για να στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα θα πρεπει να εχεις τον λογαριασμο πολυ καιρο,και να εχεις κανει πολλα ποστι αρα παλυ γινεσαι ρεζιλι με τα ψεματα σου και τις φαντασιες σου- σε παρακαλω συνετησου κοπελια!! 
> Δεν θ σου απαντουσα κι οπως καταλαβες κοπελια δεν θα συνεχησω να σου ξανα γραφω, ο μονος λογος που επρεπε να το κανω ειναι επειδη συνεχως φτιαχνεις λογαριασμους κι με μπερδευεις .

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Eagle guy

Λες ότι στην έπεφτα επειδή απλά σου έστελνα μυνήματα για να σε πείσω για την ύπαρξη του Θεού? Λολ. Έχω δηλώσει επίσημα σε αυτό το σάιτ ότι είμαι εσωστρεφής ασέξουαλ και γιαυτό δε με νοιάζει να κάνω σχέση. Και τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, το επαναλαμβάνω και δεν ξαναασχολούμαι, τα κακά δεν τα κάνει ο Θεός αλλά οι άνθρωποι, απλά τα επιτρέπει για να μην ασχολούνται όλη την ώρα οι άνθρωποι με μάταιες καλοπεράσεις, να ταπεινώνονται και να ξεχωρίζουν αυτοί που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν από τους εγωιστές. 
Πώς βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι δε βοηθάω τους φτωχούς και ότι καλοπερνάω χωρίς να με ξέρεις? Επίσης, η βλασφημία ξαναποινικοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα. Πήγαινε έξω από ένα αστυνομικό τμήμα να βρίσεις το Θεό και θα το καταλάβεις αν δε με πιστεύεις.

----------


## parabiash

> Λες ότι στην έπεφτα επειδή απλά σου έστελνα μυνήματα για να σε πείσω για την ύπαρξη του Θεού? Λολ. Έχω δηλώσει επίσημα σε αυτό το σάιτ ότι είμαι εσωστρεφής ασέξουαλ και γιαυτό δε με νοιάζει να κάνω σχέση. Και τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, το επαναλαμβάνω και δεν ξαναασχολούμαι, τα κακά δεν τα κάνει ο Θεός αλλά οι άνθρωποι, απλά τα επιτρέπει για να μην ασχολούνται όλη την ώρα οι άνθρωποι με μάταιες καλοπεράσεις, να ταπεινώνονται και να ξεχωρίζουν αυτοί που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν από τους εγωιστές. 
> Πώς βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι δε βοηθάω τους φτωχούς και ότι καλοπερνάω χωρίς να με ξέρεις? Επίσης, η βλασφημία ξαναποινικοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα. Πήγαινε έξω από ένα αστυνομικό τμήμα να βρίσεις το Θεό και θα το καταλάβεις αν δε με πιστεύεις.


στο να με πεισεις για την υπαρξη του θεου περιλαμβανονταν κ οι φωτο π μ στελνες κ μ. λεγες αν σ αρεσω; εκτος αν θεωρεις τον εαυτο σ θεο

----------


## parabiash

> Λες ότι στην έπεφτα επειδή απλά σου έστελνα μυνήματα για να σε πείσω για την ύπαρξη του Θεού? Λολ. Έχω δηλώσει επίσημα σε αυτό το σάιτ ότι είμαι εσωστρεφής ασέξουαλ και γιαυτό δε με νοιάζει να κάνω σχέση. Και τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, το επαναλαμβάνω και δεν ξαναασχολούμαι, τα κακά δεν τα κάνει ο Θεός αλλά οι άνθρωποι, απλά τα επιτρέπει για να μην ασχολούνται όλη την ώρα οι άνθρωποι με μάταιες καλοπεράσεις, να ταπεινώνονται και να ξεχωρίζουν αυτοί που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν από τους εγωιστές. 
> Πώς βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι δε βοηθάω τους φτωχούς και ότι καλοπερνάω χωρίς να με ξέρεις? Επίσης, η βλασφημία ξαναποινικοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα. Πήγαινε έξω από ένα αστυνομικό τμήμα να βρίσεις το Θεό και θα το καταλάβεις αν δε με πιστεύεις.


αφου τα επιτρεπει ο θεος ευχομαι να σ επιτρεψει να σ συμβουν τα χειροτερα για να δουμε αμα θα τιν δοξαζεις ακομα:) να δεις να χανεις κατι π. αγαπας κ να βασανιζεται να δουμε αραγε τοτε δν θα βρισεις τον καλο σ θεουλη π σου τα κανειναυτα γ να μην εορνας καλα;.κ θυμαμαι οτι οταν μ μιλαγες εψαχνες γ σχεση κ εχω κ τα μηνυματα γ αυτο σταματα να λες ψεμματα

----------


## parabiash

και κατι ακομα οταν πεφτουν κεραυνοι κ σκοτωνουν ατομα το κανουν παλι οι ανθρωποι τα κακα; οταν πλημμυριζει η θαλασσα οι ανθρωποι το προκαλουν το τσουναμι κ αυτο οι ανθρωποι ε; ναι μωρε.... τι συζηταω με θρησκευομενουε αφου ειστε ολιι βοδια. οταν ξεσπαει πυρκαγια απο κεραυνο κ εγκλωβιζονται ανθρωποι κ καιγονται ζωντναοι οι ανθρβποι το κανουν; πρεπει να ζησεις λιγο ασχημα για να καταλαβεις αλλα εισαι κλεισμενος στο καβουκακι σου.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Eagle guy

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Eagle guy

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Eagle guy

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Eagle guy

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Eagle guy

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## parabiash

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Eagle guy

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## philosopher

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό που χρησιμοποιώ cbd oil βλέπω κάποια οφέλη... Δεν διώχνει τις ιδεοληψίες αλλά τις αποδυναμώνει κατα κάποιο τρόπο,δεν αισθάνεσαι την ίδια αποδιοργανωση όπως πριν.. Δοκιμάστε το, δεν έχετε να χάσετε τίποτα, τουλάχιστον είναι φυσικό προϊόν σε σχέση με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα

----------

